# MTS Continues



## Radar (Dec 13, 2013)

Started this adventure with a 26g tank. For the sake of stocking diversity this led to adding a 29g tank (told wife second tank balances the room better). Yeah, like she bought that story. Well then I noticed these lovely creatures called Bettas and had to have two males. Add two 10g tanks. Of course I want to quarantine New arrivals. You guessed it add another tank. Wife looked a little pale when I broke the news that those Swordtails I ordered really needed more room. Fortunately the dollar a gallon sale at Petco next week softened the blow for her on getting a 38g tank. At the moment my marriage seems secure just hoping we don't need addition to the house to house all these tanks!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

would it really be that "bad" to add to the house for more tanks?


----------



## Radar (Dec 13, 2013)

big b said:


> would it really be that "bad" to add to the house for more tanks?


Shhh, she's sitting right next to me.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Mts is like a disease. Don't fight it,just give in. I'm getting 4 new 10 gallons at petco when the sale starts up.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

My wife won't let me have anymore. Space is her reason. I've got four tanks waiting for their spot to open up in the house. She doesn't know it, and the other night she said if I let her go visit her friend in L.A. She let me have another tank of whatever size I want. She sure stepped into it with that one. First of all I would have let her go visit her friend anyways, now I'm eying a 125g reef setup.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

haha sucker.she should have known you were gonna get a big tank,and really she will let you have a tank of any size if she can go visit her friends in la?i would have gone with a 500 gallon tank.muhahaha


----------



## Radar (Dec 13, 2013)

Well I have now got up to six tanks including my qt/hospital tank. 38g,29g,26g and two 10g plus the five gallon qt. I am seeking a meeting I am a tankaholic.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Well, the first step is admitting you have a problem. The second step is getting another tank.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The real trick is when you have so many you can just say I moved that one(quietly mumbling under your breath from the store while you were at work!).


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

3 step is to say your not obsessed with fish,then go buy some more fish to prove to them your not obsessed.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have to get more tanks too. Because I have been in contact with a friend who is having three pairs of macros collected today. One is for me  Gotta set them up in the breeder, but then the one female in there plus the little patoti and pallis have to leave for awhile, just in case  

Right now I have up and running: 60 tall, 40 hex, 40 breeder, 14 tall, 15 column, two ten gallons, a five gallon, a three gallon, and six individual containers, housing my little fancies. So I dont think that is that many. Is it? I still have room, I can go vertical!


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Make sure to dry floor


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Or just silly cone the wall corners and fill house up with water. Voila! Instant super large aquarium.


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

chenowethpm said:


> My wife won't let me have anymore. Space is her reason. I've got four tanks waiting for their spot to open up in the house. She doesn't know it, and the other night she said if I let her go visit her friend in L.A. She let me have another tank of whatever size I want. She sure stepped into it with that one. First of all I would have let her go visit her friend anyways, now I'm eying a 125g reef setup.


You are brave!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

majerah1 said:


> Or just silly cone the wall corners and fill house up with water. Voila! Instant super large aquarium.


if i did that then i would literally be sleeping with the fishes!!HAHA


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hahaha! Could be worse, Brian!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

N+1=T
N is the number of tanks you should have.
T is the number of tanks you have!
I am guilty!


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

coralbandit said:


> N+1=T
> N is the number of tanks you should have.
> T is the number of tanks you have!
> I am guilty!


N+1=T=infiniti !!!!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

:huh:

You guys had to throw math in it didn't ya?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

majerah1 said:


> :huh:
> 
> You guys had to throw math in it didn't ya?


I have been known to be incorrect before.
I might be ;
N+2=T ???
I'm plus something for sure,but there is always room for more(did your wife hear that Matt?ROOM FOR MORE!)


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

majerah1 said:


> Hahaha! Could be worse, Brian!


no no,that is good*#666*#666


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

N = T + 1
This is always right. (lol)


----------



## Radar (Dec 13, 2013)

Well petco threw me a curve. Dollar a gallon sale didn't include the 38g tank I wanted and I had already ordered hood from des Foster and Smith. So I found a 30Long at Pet World on sale that the hood will work with.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

yeah generally the tanks end with a zero or a five.


----------

